# GTX780 Test, Bitte Palit GTX780 Super Jetstream nachtesten/abwerten



## Beavis99 (15. November 2013)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

aufgrund eures durchaus positiven Tests zur Palit GTX780 Super Jetstream im vorletzten Heft habe ich mir eben genau diese Karte gekauft.
Euer Modell hatte 30% im Ilde und 0,3 Sone, die aktuell ausgelieferten Modelle sind im Idle auf 48% festgenagelt, entspricht zwischen 1000-1100rpm und liegt bestimmt im Bereich von 1,0-1,6 Sone.
Mangels Messgerät kann ich leider nichts genaues liefern.

Wäre schön wenn ihr diese Karte nachtestet und abwertet, für mich ist die Karte im idle einfach zu laut, die Last-Lautstärke ist i.O.
Gängige Tools wie EVGA Precision-X, Afterburner etc. schaffen es natürlich auch nicht unter 48%, da würde nur ein Bios-Mod helfen.

MFG
Christoph


----------



## Erok (15. November 2013)

.... und weil einer ne angeschlagene Kartoffel im Netz hatte, ist der Feinkostladen ab sofort nur noch ein Discounter.............

Montags-Modelle gibts überall, egal ob bei Grafikkarten, Autos etc....

Deswegen muss man noch lange nicht eine ganze Produktions-Kette abwerten.

Und da Du selbst keine technischen Voraussetzungen hast, um die behaupteten 1.0 bis 1,6 Sone zu beweisen, ist Deine Forderung doch sehr fragwürdig 

Gib die Grafikkarte in die RMA bzw schick sie zurück und lass Dir eine neue geben, dann haste Deine Ruhe 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Beavis99 (15. November 2013)

Es gibt im Luxx auch Leute die genau das gleiche haben, einer hat sogar bei Palit angefragt und es ist jetzt definitiv so das alle neuen Karten mit 48% im Idle ausgeliefert werden, das ist kein Defekt das ist gewollt.

Also ist es kein Montags-Modell und die Karte ist damit für Silent-Fetischisten(wie ich einer bin) absolut nicht mehr empfehlenswert und hat auch in einem Nachtest eine Abwertung verdient.

Bevor du also wilde Behauptungen aufstellst solltest du dich informieren, ich habe die Karte live hier und kann mir daher sehr wohl ein Urteil erlauben.
Das neue Bios der Palit ist Schwachsinn hoch³, die Karte friert im Idle aber man kommt mit der Drehzahl nicht weiter runter.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (15. November 2013)

Dann modde dein Bios - brauchst ja nur die Lüfterwerte modifizieren und zurück flashen - ist keine große Sache.
(Hab meine aktuelle Karte bestimmt schon 30 x geflasht weil ich mit den Booststates nicht zufrieden war und jegliches Szenario nach meinen Ansprüchen modifizieren wollte). 

Klar, ist nicht im Sinne des Erfinders...Aber ein Abhilfe in deinem Fall.


----------



## Cinnayum (15. November 2013)

Palit ist haltn Ramschhersteller  .

Alles was ich von denen bisher hatte / bei Freunden erlebt hab war:

Kosteneffizienzoptimiert bis aufs Blut: mies verpackt, billigstes dünnes Plastik, kaum Zubehör, nie Gimmicks dabei und meistens schlecht durchdachtes "Gesamtpaket"

Das ist wie, wenn das 10.000€ Auto in der Auto-Bild komischerweise fast die gleichen Bewertungspunkte hat, wie das 30.000€ Auto.
Manche Sachen kann man nicht in % und Pkte packen.

Ein abgeändertes Testsample, damit man in der Lautstärke Wertungsboden gutmacht, gehört schon alleine deshalb abgestraft...


----------



## aloha84 (15. November 2013)

Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Dann modde dein Bios - brauchst ja nur die Lüfterwerte modifizieren und zurück flashen - ist keine große Sache.
> (Hab meine aktuelle Karte bestimmt schon 30 x geflasht weil ich mit den Booststates nicht zufrieden war und jegliches Szenario nach meinen Ansprüchen modifizieren wollte).
> 
> Klar, ist nicht im Sinne des Erfinders...Aber ein Abhilfe in deinem Fall.


 
Mal davon ab, dass dabei auch immer mal etwas schief gehen kann (selten, aber möglich), geht das ganze auch mit einem Garantieverlust einher.....daher kann ich den TE schon verstehen.


----------



## Beavis99 (15. November 2013)

Ich weiß das ich mein Bios modden kann, ich kann auch die Originallüfter abbauen und 2x120er draufschauben.
Trotzdem fände ich es gut wenn PCGH sowas Publik macht.
Die machen sich die Mühe und testen viele Karten mühsam durch, dann werden Karten saugut bewertet die beim Kunden dann "Dreck" sind.

Das ist einfach eine Frechheit sondergleichen von Palit.
Ich vermute nämlich das die Lüfterqualität nicht so gut ist, als der Treiber noch nicht drauf war drehte die Palit niedriger und die blaue LED flackerte, ein sehr komisches Verhalten.


----------



## Erok (15. November 2013)

Und wer sich vorher informiert, weiss dass Palit nicht gerade für Silent-Fetischisten seine Grafikkarten herstellt.

Das sollte man also vorher schon mal in Erfahrung bringen, bevor man sich für eine Grafikkarte entscheidet.

Und PCGH hat eben NICHT DEIN Modell getestet, also gibts immernoch keinen Grund, diese Grafikkarte abzuwerten !

Und weil Du Dich nicht informiert hast, muss PCGH jetzt garantiert keinen erneuten Test mit einem neueren Modell vornehmen !

Desweiteren kannst Du selbst ganz einfach die Lüfterkurve anpassen, und sie wieder drosseln, sogar ohne das Bios zu flashen. 
Auch darüber kannst und darfst Du Dich gerne informieren wie das geht, ist garnicht so schwer 

Also hör auf rum zu jammern und leg selbst Hand an, oder schick sie einfach zurück, wenn Du unzufrieden bist. Kannst sie ja ohne Begründung innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurück geben und Dir eine andere kaufen 

Oder wie schon vorgeschlagen, lad Dir ein anderes Bios dafür herunter und flash die Karte, schon hast Du sie leiser 

Wie heisst es so schön, wer billig kauft, kauft meistens zweimal oder den Ärger gleich mit 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Beavis99 (15. November 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Und wer sich vorher informiert, weiss dass Palit nicht gerade für Silent-Fetischisten seine Grafikkarten herstellt.
> 
> Das sollte man also vorher schon mal in Erfahrung bringen, bevor man sich für eine Grafikkarte entscheidet.
> 
> ...



Warum hälst du dich nicht einfach aus dem Thread raus wenn du keine Ahnung hast?
In PCGH 10/2013 wurde die Palit GTX780 Super Jetstream als eine der schnellsten, leisesten und günstigsten getestet, siehe auch Website.
Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce - Update: Neue Chips, neue Preise (November 2013) - Bildergalerie, [Palit_Geforce_GTX_780_Super_Jetstream-pcgh.jpg]

Im Heft steht das ja mit Idle 30% was man mit den neuen Karten nicht mehr erreicht.
Aktuelle Palit kann man im idle minimal auf 48% stellen, ohne Bios oder Lüfter-Mod kann man da überhaupt nichts machen.


----------



## aloha84 (15. November 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> 1. *Und wer sich vorher informiert*, weiss dass Palit nicht gerade für Silent-Fetischisten seine Grafikkarten herstellt.
> 
> 2. *Das sollte man also vorher schon mal in Erfahrung bringen, bevor man sich für eine Grafikkarte entscheidet.*
> 
> ...


 
1., 2. Er hat sich mit Hilfe von PCGH informiert
3. Die selbe Karte nicht, aber die Gleiche!
4. siehe 1. und 2.
5. Was nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist.
6. Wow tolle Binsenweisheit, also muss man immer teuer kaufen und hat dann nie Probleme?!


----------



## FinalDJs (15. November 2013)

Beavis99 schrieb:


> Es gibt im Luxx auch Leute die genau das gleiche haben, einer hat sogar bei Palit angefragt und es ist jetzt definitiv so das alle neuen Karten mit 48% im Idle ausgeliefert werden, das ist kein Defekt das ist gewollt.
> 
> Also ist es kein Montags-Modell und die Karte ist damit für Silent-Fetischisten(wie ich einer bin) absolut nicht mehr empfehlenswert und hat auch in einem Nachtest eine Abwertung verdient.
> 
> ...



Also meine Palit Super Jetstream die ich am Montag (!!!) erhalten habe läuft im Idle mit 30% und nicht mit 48%....entweder ich habe eine etwas ältere erhalten und Glück gehabt oder sie haben es wieder geändert. Aber ganz ehrlich wieso deswegen nachtesten. Siehst doch alleine an unserem Beispiel das man das nicht auf alle beziehen kann. Deshalb halte ich eine Abwertung für übertrieben! Nebenbei...beste Grafikkarte die ich je gekauft habe und im Vergleich zu meiner 680er davor ein Monster!


----------



## FinalDJs (15. November 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Und wer sich vorher informiert, weiss dass Palit nicht gerade für Silent-Fetischisten seine Grafikkarten herstellt.
> 
> Das sollte man also vorher schon mal in Erfahrung bringen, bevor man sich für eine Grafikkarte entscheidet.
> 
> ...



Naja also als billig würde ich diese Karte nicht bezeichnen...konnte ich beim auspacken und einbauen eigentlich nicht feststellen. Wobei man ganz klar sagen muss das wir uns hier im Preisfeld von 400 Euro aufwärts bewegen. Da von billig zusprechen - egal von welchem hersteller - finde ich übertrieben.


----------



## Beavis99 (15. November 2013)

FinalDJs schrieb:


> Also meine Palit Super Jetstream die ich am Montag (!!!) erhalten habe läuft im Idle mit 30% und nicht mit 48%....entweder ich habe eine etwas ältere erhalten und Glück gehabt oder sie haben es wieder geändert. Aber ganz ehrlich wieso deswegen nachtesten. Siehst doch alleine an unserem Beispiel das man das nicht auf alle beziehen kann. Deshalb halte ich eine Abwertung für übertrieben! Nebenbei...beste Grafikkarte die ich je gekauft habe und im Vergleich zu meiner 680er davor ein Monster!


 
Das ist ja dann sogar noch schlimmer, dann ist die Karte ja ein wahre Wuntertüte.
Laut Palit sollen die aktuell im handel erhältlichen alle mit 48% laufen was auch nicht zu verändern ist


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

@TE
Ich würde das ganze hier als User-News machen.
Einfach einen kurzen Text darüber, dass Palit anscheinen neue Bios-Versionen ausliefert, die die Karten im Idle unnötig laut machen.
Vorher bei Palit ruhig mal per Email nachfragen, am anderen Ende sitzen auch nur Menschen.

Wenn es der Wahrheit entspricht, machst du die Redakteure durch deine News ebenfalls darauf aufmerksam.


----------



## FinalDJs (15. November 2013)

Beavis99 schrieb:


> Das ist ja dann sogar noch schlimmer, dann ist die Karte ja ein wahre Wuntertüte.
> Laut Palit sollen die aktuell im handel erhältlichen alle mit 48% laufen was auch nicht zu verändern ist


 
Quellenangabe?! Ein Kommentar von einem User das Palit das gesagt hat reicht für eine Abwertung nicht aus. Auch das flackern bei 30% an den blauen Lichtern hab ich nicht. Wenn ich meine Lüfter in meinem Tower aufdrehe hab ich beim Gamen 60° max Temperatur (Metro Last Light Maxed out/Lüftersteuerung auf automatisch durchs Bios) auf dem Chip und sie taktet sich nicht auf 1111Mhz hoch sondern bei mir auf 1120Mhz....also darrüber beschweren werd ich mich ganz sicher nicht ^^


----------



## Erok (15. November 2013)

FinalDJs schrieb:


> Naja also als billig würde ich diese Karte nicht bezeichnen...konnte ich beim auspacken und einbauen eigentlich nicht feststellen. Wobei man ganz klar sagen muss das wir uns hier im Preisfeld von 400 Euro aufwärts bewegen. Da von billig zusprechen - egal von welchem hersteller - finde ich übertrieben.


 
Das "billig" war bezogen auf alle anderen vergleichbaren GTX 780  

Die einzige Ausnahme hier macht zur Zeit die Gigabyte Windforce 3x OC Rev2.0 die noch günstiger ist, und dabei die Palit hinter sich lässt 

Vergleicht man sie mit der iChill und Konsorten, ist die Palit hingegen einfach "billig" verarbeitet was den Lüfter betrifft, und hierzu gibts auch genügend Foren-Einträge im Netz, daß dieser fiepen soll oder nicht richtig funktioniert.

Und dieses Problem ist bei Palit schon seit Jahren bekannt, egal welche GTX man hier ran nimmt.

Wer sich die Palit kauft, schraubt sich normalweise auch einen Wasserkühler drauf oder einen alternativen Luftkühler, um einfach ein paar Euro zu sparen.

Greetz Erok


----------



## Beavis99 (15. November 2013)

Ich hab jetzt den Palit-Support angeschrieben, bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Ralle@ (15. November 2013)

Beavis99 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt den Palit-Support angeschrieben, bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt.


 
Nichts wird dabei rauskommen.
Palit wird dir kein Bios schicken welches die Karte leiser macht. Ich würde wenn du die Karte nicht modden willst einfach umtauschen gegen ein anderes Modell und fertig.
Und in Zukunft FINGER weg von Palit und Gainward, das sind die zwei miesesten Nvidia Partner.


----------



## Erok (15. November 2013)

Beavis99 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt den Palit-Support angeschrieben, bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt.


 

Wann und wo hast Du denn die Karte gekauft ? Denk dran, Du kannst sie innerhalb 14 Tage zurück schicken ohne Begründung.

Und bevor Du wertvolle Zeit verlierst, würde ich das in Anspruch nehmen.

Erfahrungsgemäss (einfach Google nach Support und Palit befragen) wirst Du mit der Support-Anfrage nichts bis garnichts anfangen können.

Kann man nur hoffen, Du hast die Karte niemandem gebraucht abgekauft 

Greetz Erok


----------



## shadie (15. November 2013)

Mal ne blöde Frage, woher hast du denn die Information, das Palit die nun mit der höheren Lüftergeschwindigkeit im Idle verkauft, wenn du JETZT erst den Support von besagter Firma kontaktierst?

Verschiedene Hersteller hier zu bestrafen weil Sie mal eine Reihe nicht ordentlich hergestellt haben finde ich auch übertrieben.

als ich 2 HD 7970 von Gigabyte hatte war ich auch total unzufrieden weil Sie nen Spannungslock hatten, trotzdem sage ich jetzt nicht allen Usern, dass Sie bloß die FInger von Gigabyte weg lassen sollen.

Bitte frage den SUpport und wenn du eine ANtwort hast, aus der eindeutig hervorgeht, dass das Problem nun wirklich bei allen vorliegt, lade es hier hoch und dann schaut sich eventuell ein Mod das Thema mal an.

Wenn du unzufrieden bist gib das Ding zurück, der Händler wird entweder versuchen dir das 2 mal auszutauschen (sein gutes Recht) oder dir das Geld zurück erstatten, dann kannst du dich ja wo anders bedienen.


----------



## Beavis99 (15. November 2013)

Weil jemand aus dem Luxx schon den Palit-Support angeschrieben hat, ich finde bloss grade das Posting nicht.

Ein Spannungslock und eine erhöhte Idle-Drehzahl kann man doch nicht wirklich vergleichen.


----------



## shadie (15. November 2013)

Aha und hat der handfeste Beweise gehabt z.B. eine Mail?
Ich schätze nein.

Stimmt kann man nicht weil man einen Spannungsblock gar nicht entfernen kann, was noch viel schlimmer ist als dein Problem.

Klar ist es ärgerlich dass das Ding auf der Drezhal läuft aber bevor ich hier so ein Fass aufmachen würde, würde ich das Ding reklamieren und gut ist.
Welchen Vorteil hätte Palit denn die Karten lauter auszuliefern als notwendig?

Warte auf di Rückmeldung des Supports, wir sind alle gespannt was dabei raus kommt.

Wenn du es schneller gelöst haben willst schick Sie einfach zurück und leg nen 30er oder so drauf und hole dir eine bessere.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (15. November 2013)

Achtung Verschwörung. Lol.

Na ja, er kann halt seinen Lüfterwert nicht weiter absenken welches über das bios geregelt ist, dann wirds wohl auch damit zusammen hängen.ich finde die Warnung nett und hilfreich.

Interessant was man da alles so rein interpretieren kann und will


----------



## shadie (15. November 2013)

klar ist es nett gemeint aber ohne Infos des Herstellers ist diese hilfreiche Information nix wert weil es sich auch um ein Montagsmodell handeln könnte.

Und bevor ICH nicht selbst den SUpport meines Herstellers kontaktiert hätte, würde ICH solch ein Thread nicht eröffnen weil ich mich da blind auf andere User verlasse.

Ich habe damals auch bei der HD7970 auch erst bei Gigabyte gefragt woran es liegt, dass man da nix einstellen kann und habe dann erst meine Gamerkollegen vor der Baureihe gewarnt.


----------



## FinalDJs (15. November 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Das "billig" war bezogen auf alle anderen vergleichbaren GTX 780
> 
> Die einzige Ausnahme hier macht zur Zeit die Gigabyte Windforce 3x OC Rev2.0 die noch günstiger ist, und dabei die Palit hinter sich lässt
> 
> ...


 
also sorry aber wie schlecht du diesen Hersteller hier hinstellst ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gerecht! Wieso sind durchgängig alle Reviews dermaßen gut ausgefallen (Unter anderem auch ein VS gegen die übertaktete Variante von EVGA) wenn die Karte angeblich so billig produziert wurde?! Ich finde einige hier lehnen sich mit diesen Aussagen ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster. Warum ihr das macht weiß ich nicht aber ich finde es - sorry - ein wenig lächerlich. In keinem Test wird von schrottigem Lüfter berichtet...eher im Gegenteil. Also wem soll ich eher glauben, einer Fachzeitschrift/Seite die die Karte auf Herz und Nieren getestet hat, oder ein paar Kommentaren von Leuten die nichtmal so eine besitzen geschweige denn das Modell mal in den Händen hatten? ich denke die Enttscheidung fällt mir da nicht schwer.

Hier mal ein paar Links als Beweis:

Palit GTX 780 Super JetStream 3 GB Review | techPowerUp 

Test: Palit GeForce GTX 780 Super Jetstream

Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Palit GeForce GTX 780 Super JetStream

Showdown der Giganten: EVGA GTX 780 SC vs. Palit GTX 780 Super JetStream im Vergleichtest - Einführung und Übersicht

In diesem Sinne....

PS: Laut den Reviews ist die Palit Super Jetstream eine der besten 780er von der Leistung her ...


----------



## Beavis99 (15. November 2013)

Ich habs grade gefunden, im Luxx hat einer das gleiche Problem mit einer ziemlich komischen Antwort von Palit
Palit 780 Super JetStream Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## shadie (15. November 2013)

ist ne scheiß Antwort von Palit stimme ich zu.

In dem Fall schick Sie zurück und verlang eine andere das hat dann keinen Sinn!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. November 2013)

Ich frage nächste Woche mal bei Palit nach. Die Super Jetstream ist nach wie vor eine unserer Empfehlungen (basierend auf der uns vorliegenden, leisen Karte), da darf das nicht sein.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Beavis99 (16. November 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich frage nächste Woche mal bei Palit nach. Die Super Jetstream ist nach wie vor eine unserer Empfehlungen (basierend auf der uns vorliegenden, leisen Karte), da darf das nicht sein.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Danke, ich hatte gehofft das sich jemand von euch dessen annimmt


----------



## Beavis99 (16. November 2013)

Hey Raff,

wieviel dreht die Karte eigentlich bei euch im idle mit 30%?

Sind das so ungefähr 800 rpm?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. November 2013)

Das ist übrigens der Punkt: Nicht die PWM-Frequenz ist ausschlaggebend, sondern die daraus resultierende Drehzahl. Das Verhältnis kann sich schon mal ändern, auch bei verschiedenen Produkten mit vermeintlich gleichem Design. Ich kann's leider von hier aus nicht nachsehen, dafür braucht's die schlaue Testtabelle auf der Arbeit. Das Sample arbeitet auf jeden Fall recht niedrigtourig, aber 800 U/Min. kommen mir subjektiv zu wenig vor (eher 1.000er-Bereich).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Beavis99 (16. November 2013)

Kann mir kaum vorstellen das 1000rpm nur 0,3 Sone sein sollen.
Mein dreht mit 1100rpm und das ist alles andere als Silent.


----------



## Beavis99 (17. November 2013)

Also ich habe gestern mein Modell nochmal durchgetestet.
Idle = 48% =1100rpm
Last je nach Spiel bis 1500-1600rpm.

Das Ding ist Idle schon nervig und surrt auch stark unter Last.
Die geht morgen zurück, da Downsampling auch nur noch mit Bios-Mod oder Extrem-Frickeln funzt wird es jetzt doch wieder eine AMD.
Wenn ich den Kühler eh tauschen muss kann ich auch gleich ne AMD nehmen.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. November 2013)

Beavis99 schrieb:


> Also ich habe gestern mein Modell nochmal durchgetestet.
> Idle = 48% =1100rpm
> Last je nach Spiel bis 1500-1600rpm.
> 
> ...


 
Was für ein Problem hast du denn bitte mit Downsampling? Oo
Bei mir geht das ohne Probleme, normal per Treiber.


----------



## Addi (17. November 2013)

Beavis99 schrieb:


> Die geht morgen zurück, da Downsampling auch nur noch mit Bios-Mod oder Extrem-Frickeln funzt wird es jetzt doch wieder eine AMD.
> Wenn ich den Kühler eh tauschen muss kann ich auch gleich ne AMD nehmen.


 
Ich habe mit Palits Karten auch schleche Erfahrungen gemacht. Lüfter war laut , nach geraumer Zeit kam ein Lagerschaden dazu... Das hielt ich nicht aus , hab mir dann einen Aftermarket-Kühler draufgeschnallt.
Zum Thema , Downsampling ist bei AMD viel schwierieger zu realliesieren.
Da hast du es bei Nvidia um Einiges leichter IIRC.

mfg


----------



## Beavis99 (17. November 2013)

Ja mit der GTX780 artet es auch in Frickelei aus, daher ist mir das mit dem Downsampling mittlerweile Banane.

Der Speed ist geil, vor allem in Crysis 3, Far Cry 3 etc, die Karte ansich von Palit ist der totale Flop.
Im Idle zu laut, surrendes Nervgeräusch die geht echt mal überhaupt nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. November 2013)

Welches Problem hast du denn bitte mit Downsampling? Das wüsste ich mal zu gerne


----------



## TheReal (18. November 2013)

Na toll, ich hab meine 780 SuperJet Stream gestern zurückgeschickt (wegen einem defekten Lüfter!) und bekomme bald eine neue. Hoffentlich wird es nich die 48% Version, die alte hatte nämlich 30% als Grenze.


----------



## Beavis99 (18. November 2013)

Ganz einfach, 2520x1576 ging noch einwandfrei, aber 3360x2100 ging auch nach ewiger Frickelei nicht.
Mit Fermi geht 3360x2100 ganz einfach.
Klar kann man Bios flashen etc, aber das geht mir dann doch zu weit.

Daher sehe ich Downsampling auch nicht mehr als großen NV Pluspunkt, ohne elende Frickelei geht es auch nicht mehr.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. November 2013)

Beavis99 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, 2520x1576 ging noch einwandfrei, aber 3360x2100 ging auch nach ewiger Frickelei nicht.
> Mit Fermi geht 3360x2100 ganz einfach.
> Klar kann man Bios flashen etc, aber das geht mir dann doch zu weit.
> 
> Daher sehe ich Downsampling auch nicht mehr als großen NV Pluspunkt, ohne elende Frickelei geht es auch nicht mehr.


 
Welche Auflösung hat denn dein Monitor? Full HD dürfte das ja nicht sein oder? 1680*1050 oder? 
Nagut da kenn ich mich nun nicht aus.


----------



## Drunas (18. November 2013)

Hab meine Palit Jetstream 780 am 13.11 bei Mindfactory geliefert bekommen. Fan Speed ist bei 48% -.-
Aber gut, bin geräuschsresistent solange es keine 290X im Ubermode ist. :>


----------



## TheReal (18. November 2013)

TheReal schrieb:


> Na toll, ich hab meine 780 SuperJet Stream gestern zurückgeschickt (wegen einem defekten Lüfter!) und bekomme bald eine neue. Hoffentlich wird es nich die 48% Version, die alte hatte nämlich 30% als Grenze.


 Hab dem Shop jetzt gesagt dass sie mir anstatt einer neuen Palit eine iChill schicken sollen und ich den Differenzbetrag noch draufzahle. Ich denke das wird das beste sein. Keine Lust auf einen Fön im PC @Idle


----------



## Beavis99 (19. November 2013)

@Raff
Habt ihr von Palit eine Stellungnahme?

Ich hab bisher nichts vom Support gehört und was man so liest kann es eigentlich nur extreme Fertigungsschwankungen geben.
Meine hat jedenfalls total nervig gesurrt, andere scheinen total zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## falkboett (19. November 2013)

Da ich Besitzer einer Palit GTX780 Super Jetstream bin, übernehme ich mal die Antwort. Meine läuft mit 30 % (~ 800 U/min) im Idle, unter Last liegen ~ 1200 U/min an (% weiß ich jetzt nicht).


----------



## Beavis99 (19. November 2013)

falkboett schrieb:


> Da ich Besitzer einer Palit GTX780 Super Jetstream bin, übernehme ich mal die Antwort. Meine läuft mit 30 % (~ 800 U/min) im Idle, unter Last liegen ~ 1200 U/min an (% weiß ich jetzt nicht).


 
Dann hoffe ich für dich das sie ewig hält, meine drehte viel höher und war einfach nur nervig.


----------



## big-maec (20. November 2013)

Hallo,

Palit scheint wohl ein Problem Hersteller zu sein. Hatte auch schon mit meiner GTX 660TI Jetstream Probleme. Seit dem meide ich Palit Karten. 
Vielleicht sollte man mal generell eine Allgemeine Zufriedenheitsumfrage starten?


----------



## falkboett (20. November 2013)

big-maec schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Palit scheint wohl ein Problem Hersteller zu sein. Hatte auch schon mit meiner GTX 660TI Jetstream Probleme. Seit dem meide ich Palit Karten.
> Vielleicht sollte man mal generell eine Allgemeine Zufriedenheitsumfrage starten?



Komisch aber, wenn man Meinungen in Shops oder in Foren liest, sind fast alle voll des Lobes über die GTX780 Jetstream. Und auch renomierte Marken wie EVGA kämpfen mit Problemen. Hatte eine GTX780 Classy hier, einer der Lüfter hat gequietscht und gerattert, als wenn die Karte gleich abhebt. Überlege auch gerade, ob ich meine Karte verkaufe und mir die GTX780 GHz Edition von Gigabyte hole. Wobei bei dieser aber die Last-Latstärke wesentlich höher ist.


----------



## jelais99 (29. November 2013)

Also meine läuft im Idle mit 33% bei 1049 RPM. Und ich habe die auch noch nicht so lang


----------



## Taximan (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab jetzt schon 4x eine Palit gehabt, allesamt liefen zu meiner Zufriedenheit und waren auch vom Geräuschpegel her erträglich.Also kein Referenzdesign.Nicht eine ist ausgefallen.
Hab wohl Glück damit gehabt. 
In den letzten Jahren bevorzuge ich aber Wassergekühlte Karten, von daher ist das sowieso absolut silence.


----------



## FinalDJs (13. Dezember 2013)

Hab meine jetzt auch schon ein paar Wochen im Einsatz und nachwie vor keinerlei Probleme. Man hört sie weder im Idle noch unter Last. Beste Karte die ich je in einem Rechner hatte...


----------



## pixellord (23. Dezember 2013)

meine läuft auch auf 48% bei 1107 RPM bei 26 C ,was im Idle zu laut ist .Mein Händler nimmt die Karte leider nicht mehr zurück !
Hatte zuerst eine Gainward Geforce GTX 780 Phantom GLH ,die ist mir abgeraucht ,darauf hab ich die Palit GTX780 Super Jetstream genommen  ,die laut test ja leiser als die Gainward Geforce GTX 780 Phantom GLH
sein soll ,das ich so nicht bestätigen kann.
Wie bekomme ich die Lüfter leiser -Bios mod !


----------



## Bastel-Wastel (19. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß, schon wieder etwas her der letzte Post, aber gibt es hierzu denn jetzt etwas Neues?

Habe mir auch die Karte gekauft und ist ja wohl schon ein Unterschied 30% oder 48%...

Laut Aussage Palit wurden die Drehzahlen "feinjustiert" Und sie bitten um Kenntnisnahme...
Tja zur Kenntnis hatte ich das gleich im Precision X genommen. Der Idle Mode geht nicht unter 48%. 

Klar, BIOS Mod und alles ist gut, aber müsste ja nicht sein.


----------



## Bastel-Wastel (6. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich frage nächste Woche mal bei Palit nach. Die Super Jetstream ist nach wie vor eine unserer Empfehlungen (basierend auf der uns vorliegenden, leisen Karte), da darf das nicht sein.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Hallo Raff,

schon Neuigkeiten von Palit zu dem Thema?


----------



## ManJelL (24. April 2014)

Ich hatte auch eine GTX 780 SJ die mit 30% im idle lief. Die ist leider kaputt gegangen und das Austaschgerät läuft nun mit unerträglichen 48%. Eigentlich müsste ich doch mein Geld zurückverlangen können da ich die Grafikkarte ja gerade wegen der geringen Lautstärke gekauft habe und die nun nicht mehr gegeben ist. Oder?


----------

